# Which Nitro rod?



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm considering buying a new Daiwa Sol 2500 to take to the Forster trip. I'm now also considering pairing it with a new Nitro/Innovator rod. I'll be using the rod with light to medium SPs mostly, for bream and flatties in estuaries, and snapper/smallish pelagics offshore.

At the moment I'm torn between the Distance Spin (2-4kg, 7'6", longish butt) and the Powerbream Finesse (7", 1-3kg, shorter butt).

Does anyone have either of these two rods or have an opinion?

I prefer a shorter butt section, but I'm attracted to the Distance spin because the rod is rated slightly heavier. I suppose I could get the distance spin and cut a few inches off the butt :twisted:

http://www.innovatorrods.com/rod-nitro-open.html


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

I know I said Nitro to you before but I reckon you should check out the Egrell range of rods too, they are top shelf Aussie made rods.

If I didnt have my Loomis's and Heartland Z's the Egrells would be on my list for sure.

http://www.egrell.com.au/welcome.html


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I just had a look at the website, they look great, a little more exy than the nitros though


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi kim,
Are your 6' & 6'6" rods nitro's aswell. My setup in my kayak lends itself to shorter butt rods. there is an ULTRABREAM FINESSE 6Ã¢â‚¬â„¢6Ã¢â‚¬


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

For bream and flatties I like the lightest possible gear. So I'd say the 1-3kg rod to get that extra casting distance. Not sure that it'll be balanced by 2500 size reel though


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

If you have to pack really light for Forster you could get the new 6 piece spin rod (2-4kg) Nitro have just brought out.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I have had peek at the Nitro rod that a guy was using on the island and although was a 7 foot 2-5 kilo it seemd ok, but when i compared it to the miller rod i was using then I was more than happy using my miller...although it was bit short for some work here. The wife and I have Gloomis IMX rods that are 7 foot 6 and rated 6 to 12 lb and nearly feel as good as the miller...........nearly.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Squidder - I was using the Powerbream Finesse rod for a while. Although it was a good rod, it didn't quite suit my fishing style. I was using it for flicking really lightly weighted SP's (1/40Oz and lighter) around pontoons, boats, etc.

The tip on them is really whippy, and for my style of fishing, doesn't suit me that well. And a 2500 reel I feel would be too big for them. I was using a 1000 size, and it was nicely balanced.

Although the rod didn't suit me, alot of other people really liked it. Rods like these I think are pretty specific to your fishing style. Your best bet is to actually have a go of one. Try and get a loan and give it a bash.

The quality of these rods is outstanding however, and they are tough as nails.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your input on this thread, it's very much appreciated!  

My mind seems to be changing quicker than Melbourne's weather, I want a rod that will really suit me and be a pleasure to use, and since posting this topic about Nitros I've been investigating Loomis, Egrell, Daiwa and a few other options. I keep on thinking that I might be asking too much of a rod, I want to be able to fish for bream with 4lb braid with this rod, as well as chase small-medium snapper with 8-10lb braid and SPs offshore.

Kim, I'd be grateful to have a look/feel of your Nitro on the weekend.

Allan - Kingbolt? It's 6'8" and 2-5kg! Love to get my hands on one.

http://shop.springwoodmarine.com.au/pro ... &psc_id=70


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hehe, methinks you may be right. My primary function for the rod will be inshore plastics for snapper. But I'd like to be able to use it in estuaries with SP, small HB as well - I understand that there are specific rods for these purposes but I can't afford multiple high-end rods. So I suppose I want a bit of a light tackle allrounder which can handle 10lb braid on a 2500 sized reel.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

Squidder said:


> Allan - Kingbolt? It's 6'8" and 2-5kg! Love to get my hands on one.
> 
> http://shop.springwoodmarine.com.au/pro ... &psc_id=70


I'd say you just found the perfect rod mate, I love the Battler range and almost bought one (the Rapier) myself but decided on the Heartland Z.

I'm pretty sure TW would get one in for you to perve at, with no obligation to purchase, they have done this for me in the past with some top of the line gear, only trouble is I usually buy it 

Pretty sure Wez/blacktruck has had a kingbolt in his paws, I'll direct him to this topic once he's home this evening.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Funda said:


> Pretty sure Wez/blacktruck has had a kingbolt in his paws, I'll direct him to this topic once he's home this evening.


Cheers dude. Not too sure about the 2500 on it, maybe a 2000 would be better suited, I'd be interested in what Wes reckons. Gee I'm tired today :!:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

Squidder said:


> Funda said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty sure Wez/blacktruck has had a kingbolt in his paws, I'll direct him to this topic once he's home this evening.
> ...


The 2500 will be fine on it mate :wink:

The only problem is you might want to upgrade from a crappy SOL to a Certate 2500 R custom to match the class of a rod like that :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yes very tired :roll:  :roll:


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Turville had 20% off TD batters and heartland-Z last week, getting rid of the last of his stock as new models were coming out. They were down to 3 rods when I was there though- maybe give them a call.

I went through a similar thing myself, but didn't want to stretch as far as a nitro. I got a T-curve from Complete angler on Nepean Hwy for $200. There was a TD Tierra in there to for the same price, which I half wish I got instead! They're both sweet rods and for my money were on par with the nitro's. I didn't think the Loomis's came close to the upmarket japanese rods.

As for fly rods, your casting stroke will get more or less out of different brands, or even different rods in the same line up. This can get frustrating as your casting stroke changes with time!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Redfish said:


> Turville had 20% off TD batters and heartland-Z last week,


Thanks for the info Redfish, but doh! Double doh! Turville's was my local tackle shop before I moved to Canberra 

Just called them and they only have a Sparrow left at $495 less 20% - great deal if anyone wants an awesome bream rod.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Redfish! I just had a brain flash, the name of your kayak - I think we've met before, it's Jeremy right? I'm Michelle G's boyfriend :wink:


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Ha- the penny dropped as I read your post above! Congrats on finishing up- what are you doing in Canberra? I've moved over to Monash now.

As for Turville, they had the sparrow, a 6' Heartland-Z and Pixy baitcast rod all 20% off.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

Hi Jason the main reason people use 2500 over the 2000 is loop size for braid[larger loop less wind knots].They also pick up line bit quicker with larger spool.As for your the rod the Battler Kingbolt is a great rod for what you have stated.It would be my pick over the nitro if you have the extra money[I now have 5 nitros in my collection].So all up yes go the 2500 instead of the 2000 and if you can get a kingbolt get it.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Cheers for you advice Wes, the 2500 Sol it is, and as for the Kingbolt.......I'm convincing myself the extra cash will be worth it :wink:


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

After the first fish you hook on it you'll forget about the cash!!


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

I have been reading this thread with interest as I am in the same boat as squidder, if you get your hands on a kingbolt post your results squidder.
So far this thread has me wanting, a kingbolt, 2 or 3 nitro's, any of the rods that miller makes, some TD batters and a heartland-Z. At first I didnt know what I wanted now I want them all :shock: :lol: 
mmm wonder how much I will get for a kidney on ebay...its not quite near new though :lol:


----------



## Duckman (Jan 8, 2007)

I have 2 mates with Kingbolts and both swear buy them. They use them for everything from Bream with 1/32 jig heads to Kingies in Botany Bay. Awesome rods. 2500 series no problems. Cheapest in Sydney is Goo @ Kyeemah Bait and Tackle Bestic St Brighton. Won't do prices over the phone though.

I have no affliation with Goo or KBT.

Goog Luck

Chris


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Spooky thread this.

I have the Nitro 'Messiah' and it is aptly named. I bow before it. Butt is a bit too long, but in all other respects it is the vision sublime.

On friday I decided I needed a new rod and was tossing between the Nitro's distance spin and powerbream. I didn't decide.

Now after reading all this I have opted for the distance spin. Don't like long butts so I'm going to cut it down.

Done and dusted!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

varp said:


> I have the Nitro 'Messiah' and it is aptly named. I bow before it. Butt is a bit too long, but in all other respects it is the vision sublime.


Yo Varp, I also have the Messiah, agreed it is an awesome tool for surf work - but I actually like the long butt :wink:

Duckman (Chris) thanks for your advice on shops, I am contemplating making a trip to Sydney to do a little rod shopping - it would be nice to have a feel/play with these rods before committing to a purchase.

Squizzy, never fear mate, whatever I decide on I'll post a bit of a review here. :wink:


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

had to do a big edit here....I really do talk shite sometimes....



anyways..... I pick up the Nitro 'distance spin' tomorrow. Let you know about first impressions then.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Picked up the Distance Spin today and it should be perfect for the gummies, kingies and biggish snapper.

I needed a 4 - 6 kg, 2 piece outfit and it fits comfortably into that mid to upper price range where if you start paying any more then as far as I'm concerned you are paying for the finer performance points that would be entirely lost on me. I paid $300.

At 7' 6" I would have preferred it a bit longer, but with the single foot guides and no flashy binding she looks pretty swish. Nitro have a nice line up of rods.

Off to the shed now to cut 4" off the butt. I wouldn't normally bother, but I've got the RAM tube and ball mounts and having a shorter butt means I can have the reel seat located and locked within the tube.


----------

